# CCW Firearm Recommendations?



## cation (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm looking for a small compact 9mm sidearm for CCW carry. I'm a short skinny guy (5' 7", 155lbs) so a medium to large frame weapon is out of the question since you'll be able to easily see the firearm IWB in summer attire (loose T-shirt and Khaki shorts). I've looked at the Kel-Tec P-11 and wonder if this might be a good choice. I've looked at the Bersa .380 too, but I would also like to be able to take this firearm to be range frequently and the .380 ammo seems to be more expensive than 9mm. Reliability and durability is paramount.

Any suggestions?


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i don't own one, but the P-11 has pretty good reviews. there is a skinny version as well, the keltec PF-9. the PF-9 is a bit newer though and it doesn't sound like they have all the bugs worked out yet. i have a keltec P3AT in 380 that has been nothing but reliable from day one. although i'm not a glock fan, there are good options for sub compact 9mm's in their pistol lineup as well. prior to my P3AT, i carried a 357 snubby from ruger (SP101). super durable and reliable. you can also fire the 38 special rounds at the range to same on your wallet and wrists. if price isn't really an issue, you can also check out the sig sauer 239. lots of options. try before you buy though.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

If you keep in mind that your mode of dress has more to do with concealing your firearm than anything else it will really open up your options. It is a myth that a smaller guy can't hide a large gun as well as a large guy. Just try being a fat guy hiding your gun under shirts that are always too tight or too short. If your willing to change your dress a little you can hide just about anything and that will really open up your options. The compact Glocks, the M&P compact the XD sub-compacts, are a little thicker than the Kel-Tec guns but should still be within the realm of what your looking for.


----------



## cation (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies fellas. I stumbled across the Kahr PM9 and am liking that gun, I think that I may have a look at that one along with the others you guys have mentioned :mrgreen:


----------



## gramps (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm a similar size, and just bought a Kahr CW9 for the same reasons you're mentioning. It's hard to beat .9" thickness, 4.5" tall, and a grip you can get your whole hand on.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I just bought a clean used P11 to try for a while. $250, 9mm, 10+1, and an inch thick. Smaller in all three dimensions than my XD9SC, and lighter.

If I'm wearing an untucked shirt, sweatshirt, or jacket, I belt-carry the XD, if I have to tuck my shirt in, I pocket-carry the P11.

So far it shoots fine. Harder to keep on target than my XD, and I trust the XD more. That said... better a pocket-size 9mm KelTec than nothing.

I looked over the PF9 a bunch, but I still fear the issues it's had, and the price was $100+ more for the "test".

The P11 is shorter, shorter, and .12" thicker (1.0" vs .88"). It's still smaller than my old Kahr P40, and lighter, and holds 11. And the damn Kahr was almost $700 new. Fits in right rear pocket of Levi's nicely in a Uncle Mikes pocket holster w/ minimal printing.

Updates on the P11 coming, but after 50 rounds (more tonight, including Hydrashocks) I've had no FTF, and 3" groups at 20ft.

JW


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

After research and holding all the different subcompact 9mm's, I decided on the Kahr CW9. Small enough to conceal, large enough to comfortably shoot, plenty accurate and very well priced for a Kahr. It was the best choice for me. My father has a Glock 26 and a SW Scandium he carried, as well other higher end handguns, and after shooting my Kahr he went to get one. He decided on the PM9 and it is now his main carry gun.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm 5'7" and 180 lbs. I can hide my Glock 23 pretty easy though when I first started carrying I thought I pretty much had a sign on me that said, "I have a gun". The only time I've been made is when I was wearing a shirt that was to short and I was talking on my cell phone thus lifting my shirt up to expose the bottom of my holster.

I'm looking seriously at a XD sub-compact for my full time carry. I'll leave my Glock at my bedside in permanant residence


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

vernpriest said:


> After research and holding all the different subcompact 9mm's, I decided on the Kahr CW9. Small enough to conceal, large enough to comfortably shoot, plenty accurate and very well priced for a Kahr. It was the best choice for me. My father has a Glock 26 and a SW Scandium he carried, as well other higher end handguns, and after shooting my Kahr he went to get one. He decided on the PM9 and it is now his main carry gun.


Congrats. I hope your choice works out great for you. Kahr is one of the few major, or semi-major manufacturers I have never bought from, yet they do intrigue me. Let us know when you get a holster, get some range time with it and post up some pics.


----------

